# Extreme Dissociation - feel from another planet...



## Yaeya (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm new to DPselfhelp and I hoping that people can relate to the below, so I can feel comfortable knowing that I'm not crazy..

I've experienced DP/DR (5 months now) after having a major 'breakdown'. The Dissociation gets to the point where I truly don't believe I'm human. I stand there convincing my friends and family- that I don't belong here on earth "I'm from another planet". This can sometimes last few minutes, hours, but has lasted up to 4 1/2 days once, where I got quit destructive and did things out of my ordinary- like smash stuff (and lots more that Im not going to mention).. Afterward, when I snap back into reality, I get scared because I can see and feel that I'm human again. Does this sound familiar to anyone??? I can feel like I'm from another planet soo much that I actually believe I am. My Psychiatrist says that I'm 'experiencing one of the worst cases of aniexty that he has seen in a while, but that im not crazy'...

I want to believe him when he says I'm not crazy, but its hard after theses episode and also not knowing anyone else who has or is going through this.. Can anyone understand??

THANKS A BUNCH


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey.. Sorry to hear you are feeling like this. I hope this calms you down a bit: I've had and sometimes still have some of the same feelings/thoughts you have, and after reading a LOT about dissociation I've seen that it's pretty common. In my case it seems to become stronger with more anxiety, do you feel that is true for you? It seems like when you are so very scared and stressed out, it changes what you think, almost like your mind have to find somewhere to pin the anxiety, right? Dissociation is where parts of your mind (or brain for that matter) that used to work together, suddenly doesn't, so you do really feel like you don't belong. It's a physical reaction (your brain actually disconnects to your pre-frontal cortex, and strengthens it's connection to your reasoning parts), but as your mind tries to make sense of it, and also creates images to go along, the way we do it is to use the terms we have, like feeling like we've just "landed".
As you said, sometimes you can't believe what you've been thinking at those times, and that is what you should hold on to. When you start to recover, those thoughts fall away just like nothing, so don't give them any credit









Anne


----------



## Matijaš123 (Jan 20, 2010)

Yaeya said:


> I'm new to DPselfhelp and I hoping that people can relate to the below, so I can feel comfortable knowing that I'm not crazy..
> 
> I've experienced DP/DR (5 months now) after having a major 'breakdown'. The Dissociation gets to the point where I truly don't believe I'm human. I stand there convincing my friends and family- that I don't belong here on earth "I'm from another planet". This can sometimes last few minutes, hours, but has lasted up to 4 1/2 days once, where I got quit destructive and did things out of my ordinary- like smash stuff (and lots more that Im not going to mention).. Afterward, when I snap back into reality, I get scared because I can see and feel that I'm human again. Does this sound familiar to anyone??? I can feel like I'm from another planet soo much that I actually believe I am. My Psychiatrist says that I'm 'experiencing one of the worst cases of aniexty that he has seen in a while, but that im not crazy'...
> 
> ...


hey man i have the same feeling ... my frist post here i was talking with some cool dude (Mario)...i was explaning same thing " i have feealing like that im the only alien on earth...Realy confused like WTF is hapening is this dream or what this is no posible that i 
can feel like this







... It is DP 24/7 4 mounths now...after i experiance a big Panic attack ... I live now like this and i can't do a shit to feel normal ... well my life is preaty much like before i do things like before but some time on autopilot







.. and hope this shit will live me one day ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

I also have had feelings of coming from another planet, even dimension or universe. Also sometimes I feel like more of a human than everyone "normal"...or sometimes (more often) less of a human. Also I sometimes feel like a spirit with a body, rather than an embodied spirit. I don't ever lose control because of these feelings though.


----------

